# NFL Broadcast rights



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

Current NFL broadcast deals expired after 2013 season. On December 14, 2011 NBC, CBS and FOX have renewed their tv deals through the 2022 season. Beginning in Fall 2012. CBS will continue to air AFC, FOX will continue to air NFC and NBC will continue to air Sunday Night Football. However, they have acquired a Thanksgiving Prime-Time game.

Beginning 2012-2022 season. NFL Network will expand Thursday Night Football.
2013 Super Bowl XLVII CBS

2014 Super Bowl XLVIII FOX

Beginning 2014-2022 season. NBC will televise 1 Wild Card and 1 Divisional Playoff game. ESPN will also televise a Wild Card Playoff game.
2015 Super Bowl XLIX NBC

2016 Super Bowl L CBS

2017 Super Bowl LI FOX

2018 Super Bowl LII NBC

2019 Super Bowl LIII CBS

2020 Super Bowl LIV FOX

2021 Super Bowl LV NBC

2022 Super Bowl LVI CBS

Multi Sources: NBC Universal, USA Today, Boston Globe, Forbes & Business Week.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah, and here come the retrans fee increases. A summary from MediaBiz' newsletter _The Morning Bridge_:


> While specific terms of the deals were undisclosed, reports are saying the broadcast networks will pay on average an increase of 65% to air NFL games throughout the duration.
> 
> Sources close to negotiations say Fox will pay an average of $1.1B per year for its NFC package which includes many of the league's largest markets. CBS will pay close to $1B per year for its AFC package (details below), and NBC will spend about $950M per year for its Sunday Night prime-time package and other games.
> 
> In September, the NFL inked an 8-year, $15.2B extension with Disney's ESPN for Monday Night Football. That deal, which includes additional rights (likely a wildcard playoff game) represented an estimated 73% increase over its previous deal.


As they say, a billion here, a billion there....


----------

